# need help!!is this true?



## blondie12 (Apr 11, 2013)

the level of risk in the MDM is a good indicator of medical necessity but nature of presenting problem could outweigh that...Im thinking this is not true...do you agree with that? Any feedback would be great!!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Apr 11, 2013)

blondie12 said:


> the level of risk in the MDM is a good indicator of medical necessity but nature of presenting problem could outweigh that...Im thinking this is not true...do you agree with that? Any feedback would be great!!



If you do a search here on the forum using key words "nature presenting" you will see this question has come up before and you will find some great advice there!!!


----------

